# Pictures of Yerevan



## Artavazd

Yerevan (Armenian: Երևան, Երեւան or Երեվան, Armenian pronunciation: sometimes written as Erevan, Iravan, Erewan, Ayrivan, and Erivan; former names include Erebuni, Revan, Ereun) is the capital and largest city of Armenia. It is situated on the Hrazdan River, and is the administrative, cultural, and industrial center of the country. It has been the capital of Armenia since 1918 and the twelfth in the history of Armenia.

The history of Yerevan dates back to the 8th century BC, with the founding of the Urartian fortress of Erebuni in 782 BC at the western extremity of the Ararat plain.[2] After World War I, Yerevan became the capital of the Democratic Republic of Armenia as thousands of survivors of the Armenian Genocide settled in the area. The city expanded rapidly during the 20th century when Armenia became one of the fifteen republics in the Soviet Union. In fifty years, Yerevan was transformed from a town of a few thousand residents during the first republic to the principal cultural, artistic and industrial center as well as becoming the seat of the political institutions of the country.

With the growth of the economy of the country, Yerevan has been undergoing a major transformation as construction sites have appeared all over the city since the early 2000s. Today, the appearance of new buildings, roads, restaurants, boutiques, quarters etc. have started to erase the traces of 70 years of Soviet dominance.

In 2007, the population of Yerevan was estimated to be 1,107,800 people with the agglomeration around the city regrouping 1,245,700 people (official estimation[3]), more than 42% of the population of Armenia.











Logo/Symbol of Yerevan











Capta Armenia


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## alitezar

Lovely pictures. Thanks for the tour. Keep them coming


----------



## Artavazd

alitezar said:


> Lovely pictures. Thanks for the tour. Keep them coming



Thank you for message


----------



## Artavazd

[/flash]


----------



## MNiemann

Yerevan looks wonderful! very lively


----------



## noonghandi

shud lava,
please keep posting more.


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Galandar

Statues on the streets are very good. I like the square with lake very much too. I think it is the place near state opera where North avenue starts


----------



## **RS**

Love Erevan! Thanks for your posting,Artavazd


----------



## ZOHAR

very nice!I like it!
but the traffic is terrible!


----------



## Artavazd

Galandar said:


> Statues on the streets are very good. I like the square with lake very much too. I think it is the place near state opera where North avenue starts


Thank you Galandar,you know the Yerevan. The opera theater is the center of Yerevan.In front of Opera house where the North Avenue is going to end.


----------



## Artavazd

**RS** said:


> Love Erevan! Thanks for your posting,Artavazd


Thank you for your message RS.


----------



## Artavazd

ZOHAR said:


> very nice!I like it!
> but the traffic is terrible!



Thank you Zohar
Paris this does not build in 100 year .


----------



## ZOHAR

thats right
post more pics


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## new bulgaria

Nice to see Yerevan is catching up. I like the art in the city as well. Cograts!


----------



## christos-greece

Absolutely awesome pics :cheers: really a great work kay:


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## vladorlando

This pink-red natural stone is amasing! It s my favorite .Fortunatelly we have in Moscow some buildings trimed with this stone from Armenia .
I know armenian buildworkers is very skillfull esp with natural stones.^^


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Arpels

endeed beautiful, I see Urartu very well combine with Christian motives in your modern art and Urartu culture is just gorgeous :drool: thanks to share...:cheers:


----------



## noonghandi

If there is one country in the world that should be famous for its song and dance, I think, Armenia should be it.


----------



## Rekarte

Yerevan surprised me, expected a more decadent city, the most since the city is thriving economically, and have a good town planning, I loved the city!

Armenian women are also very beautiful:colgate:


----------



## Artavazd

Arpels said:


> endeed beautiful, I see Urartu very well combine with Christian motives in your modern art and Urartu culture is just gorgeous :drool: thanks to share...:cheers:


Thanks for your kind comment Arpels,

Yerevan is the capital of Armenia and one of the oldest cities in the world. It stretches under the gaze of biblical mountain Ararat and resembles a beautiful gilt bowl to those flying over it. A basalt slab with an Urartu cuneiform inscription, unearthed by archaeologists in the south-eastern part of the city shows the age of Yerevan to be 2783 years old. Modern Yerevan is mostly a rebuilt colourful city with buildings of unique architecture, constructed from basalt, marble, onyx and volcanic tufa stone and it is a contemporary to such ancient metropolises as Babylon and Nineveh .


----------



## Artavazd

noonghandi said:


> If there is one country in the world that should be famous for its song and dance, I think, Armenia should be it.


Thanks Noonghangi,I do not know you heard Saber Dance?The "Sabre Dance" is a movement in the final act of the Armenian composer Aram Khachaturian's ballet Gayane, completed in 1942.

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=eUFWaauGPCs


----------



## Artavazd

Rekarte said:


> Yerevan surprised me, expected a more decadent city, the most since the city is thriving economically, and have a good town planning, I loved the city!
> 
> Armenian women are also very beautiful:colgate:



Thanks for you message Rekarte :laugh: even our girls known outside the country .










Kim Kardashian 











Kim Kardashian











Kim Kardashian











Alice Panikian











Alice Panikian Canada Armenian from Bulgaria











Tamara Avakian Lebanon born Armenian











Tamara Avakian Lebanon born Armenian


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## alitezar

Beautiful people and street level shots. I have seen Kim's pictures on magazine covers too


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice Yerevan :cheers:
Happy New Year btw :cheers:


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## noonghandi

I have to comment again about the artwork. It must be enjoyable part of everyday life walking on the streets full of beautiful artwork.
I wish I could experience it myself.


----------



## Artavazd

noonghandi said:


> I have to comment again about the artwork. It must be enjoyable part of everyday life walking on the streets full of beautiful artwork.
> I wish I could experience it myself.




Hi Noonghandi,The carving of statues possibly associated Zaroastrian pagan period.

The Armenian art of stone carving realized on the façade of buildings in Yerevan has come from religious steles - cross-stones (Khachkars) that are a unique phenomenon in World Art History. Khachkar is covered with a thin ornament with a gracefully decorated cross. 

Primarily, since the 5th century the cross-stones have symbolized Christian ideals. Gradually, the range of their usage widened. Preserving their religious meaning they were and are installed on different memorable occasions and as tomb monuments. 

There are reasons to think that the very Khachkars, despite their limited abilities, have become the means of preservation and further development of Armenian cultural legacy.


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## alitezar

Lovely pictures.

Nothing in pictures is more enjoyable than seeing random street level and people pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated pics ^^


----------



## Artavazd

alitezar said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> Nothing in pictures is more enjoyable than seeing random street level and people pictures


Thank you Alitezar,I also think the same, when I go other countries I have more interesting is people in the streets .People and streets numb.


----------



## Artavazd

christos-greece said:


> Very nice updated pics ^^



Thank you Christos :cheers:


----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Artavazd




----------



## Arpels

Sevan lake waters are salty:?


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Yerevan :cheers:


----------



## Artavazd

Arpels said:


> Sevan lake waters are salty:?



Sevan’s level is also conditioned both by efficient management of 29 rivers flowing into the lake, and favorable climate conditions.
No,Sevan lake waters are not salty.


----------



## Artavazd

christos-greece said:


> Amazing Yerevan :cheers:


Thank you Christos


----------



## Arpels

....


----------



## emreprlk

one of the poorest capital of the world.
if diaspora really like their nations, give up the clash Turks, help to develop their homeland.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## christos-greece

That new district of Yerevan is very nice! Is still under construction?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> That new district of Yerevan is very nice! Is still under construction?


Hi Christos ,The construction sector has experienced strong growth since 2000. Recently, Yerevan has been undergoing an extensive and controversial redevelopment process in which Czarist and Soviet-period buildings have been demolished and replaced with new buildings. This urban renewal plan has been met with opposition and criticism from some residents. Coupled with the construction sector's growth has been the increase in real estate prices. Downtown houses deemed too small are more and more demolished and replaced by high-rise buildings. Jermaine Jackson has planned to build an entertainment complex in a new 5-star hotel which is being built in the city


----------



## Kuvvaci

parev ahparig,

what statue is this? It looks very big!


----------



## dingyunyang179

very beautiful


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Kuvvaci said:


> parev ahparig,
> 
> what statue is this? It looks very big!


Parev al nyunpes  This statue is Mother Armenia statue,The Mother Armenia statue symbolises peace through strength. It can remind viewers of some of the prominent female figures in Armenian history.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

dingyunyang179 said:


> very beautiful


Thanks dingyunyang179


----------



## Kuvvaci

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Parev al nyunpes  This statue is Mother Armenia statue,The Mother Armenia statue symbolises peace through strength. It can remind viewers of some of the prominent female figures in Armenian history.



what is the name of the statue in Armenian?

Ahparig are you from Hayastan or somewhere else?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Kuvvaci said:


> what is the name of the statue in Armenian?
> 
> Ahparig are you from Hayastan or somewhere else?


The name of the statue _Mayr Hayastan_.No Ahparig i am not from Hayastan ,I am Argentina Armenian My family from Harput and Konya.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Galandar

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


What is this building? Is it a theater, museum or very fancy villa? I asked because it looks like a cool museum of theater, but kind of small for them, so probably a nice villa


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Galandar said:


> What is this building? Is it a theater, museum or very fancy villa? I asked because it looks like a cool museum of theater, but kind of small for them, so probably a nice villa


Yes, that also new villa but beautiful villa,this style villa is very prefer outside Yerevan .


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ do you have Armenian schools to learn Hayren in Buenos Aires?

Have you ever visited Turkey?


----------



## christos-greece

That building -what ever it is: villa, theater or museum- its great! Very nice gardens :cheers: beautiful kay:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> That building -what ever it is: villa, theater or museum- its great! Very nice gardens :cheers: beautiful kay:


Thank you for you comment Christos :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ do you have Armenian schools to learn Hayren in Buenos Aires?
> 
> Have you ever visited Turkey?


Yes we have many schools in Buenos Aires ,not only for language.

I never go Turkey.My cousins also live in Armenia.


Armenian schools in Buenos Aires

AGBU Instituto Marie Manoogian
http://www.ugab.org.ar/framesets/index_edu_compromiso.htm

Bienvenido al Colegio Armenio de Vicente López
http://www.colegioarmenio.edu.ar/


Colegio Mekhitarista
http://www.colegiomekhitarista.edu.ar/

Instituto Educativo "Isaac Bakchellian"
http://www.institutobakchellian.esc.edu.ar/marcos.htm

Colegio Arzruní (Buenos Aires, Argentina) 
Instituto Privado Terizakian
Instituto Educativo San Gregorio El Iluminador
Escuela Armenio Argentina N°8 D.E. 9 (Buenos Aires)


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates... ^^


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> Nice updates... ^^


Thanks Christos^^


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## noonghandi

If not the perfect face, very close to it, in my opinion:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

noonghandi said:


> If not the perfect face, very close to it, in my opinion:


Very nice and natural girl:cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Shapoor

Beautiful country and people. Would love to visit Yerevan for hoildays when I go back to Tehran 



>


Great to see Samand chosen as police cars in Armenia kay:


----------



## Edlaut

One of many Jazzve cafe's in Yerevan










author Manvel Tadevosyan

Metropol Hotel


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Shapoor said:


> Beautiful country and people. Would love to visit Yerevan for hoildays when I go back to Tehran
> 
> 
> Great to see Samand chosen as police cars in Armenia kay:


Thank you for comment Shapoor .

I heard Iran samand cars, I think good selection,image as well nice.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Edlaut said:


> One of many Jazzve cafe's in Yerevan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> author Manvel Tadevosyan
> 
> Metropol Hotel


Thanks for pictures Edlaut 
more pictureskay:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## richardmilk

noonghandi said:


> If not the perfect face, very close to it, in my opinion:


not even Angelina Jolie's to match these lips, would marry her anytime


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Herzeleid

cool pictures....i always liked armenia, plus of my best friends growing up was armenian..!


----------



## christos-greece

noonghandi said:


> If not the perfect face, very close to it, in my opinion:


+1


----------



## richardmilk

nice photos, I can see Armenia is well served of brunettes


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Herzeleid said:


> cool pictures....i always liked armenia, plus of my best friends growing up was armenian..!


Thanks for your nice comments Herzeleid.I wish to have a long life of friendship .


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> +1


η κόρη της Αρμενίας


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

richardmilk said:


> nice photos, I can see Armenia is well served of brunettes


Thanks richardmilk , we drink for long love:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks Ortega ^^ btw your Greek are very good kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :lol:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Excellent thread! I really enjoyed all of the photos here! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Very beautiful girl indeed! Great face and she has very natural looks! Great lips! :kiss:
> 
> Thx for posting Ortega-Galatian :cheers:
> 
> I decided I should comment on this girl seeing as almost every one else here has! :lol::lol::lol:


Yes, this girl is very loved 
I think about a situation to be more natural.
Thanks for comment Parisian girl


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Adrina Alexandri ,Emma Andraniki











Maksim Alberti


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Yes, this girl is very loved


I bet she is!! :lol::lol: U don't happen to have her phone number as well do u? :banana: :lol::lol: 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> I think about a situation to be more natural.
> Thanks for comment Parisian girl


U welcome, Ortega-Galatian :cheers: Keep up the great work! I think I will definitely visit Armenia some day.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> I bet she is!! :lol::lol: U don't happen to have her phone number as well do u? :banana: :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> U welcome, Ortega-Galatian :cheers: Keep up the great work! I think I will definitely visit Armenia some day.


I would like to present but I know it will be difficult .^^ 

You are always welcome in Armenia Parisian Girl.:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> I would like to present but I know it will be difficult .^^


hno: That's a real shame... 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> You are always welcome in Armenia Parisian Girl.:cheers:


Thank u so much for the very warm welcome, Ortega-Galatian. :cheers: 

I find Armenia very intriguing and I look forward to seeing it some day. 

More great night shots!


----------



## Abbil

Wooow...this thread is really wonderful...Armenia is a country from which don't have much information and knowledge, and it's a pity because have a very original architecture and culture...well I wish that in the next years Armenia and the Caucasus in general will be more famous and popular in the rest of the world...

and a lot of thanks Ortega Galatian and Artavadz for showing us that amazing pics!


----------



## 东方丹东

beautiful!


----------



## Edlaut

From Flickr - The bridge connecting Komitas with Davitashen district


----------



## Doukan

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Very interesting city!! Thanks for the pics :cheers:

And what is that building in the pic? Is that a historical one? What is it used for?


----------



## Edlaut

To Doukan

It's just private villa, built in recent years))


----------



## christos-greece

That building, villa looks great and looks huge btw


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> hno: That's a real shame...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much for the very warm welcome, Ortega-Galatian. :cheers:
> 
> I find Armenia very intriguing and I look forward to seeing it some day.
> 
> More great night shots!


really sorry 

Thanks for the nice comment Parisian Girl .

Really to be seen where one of Armenia .

for you I will prepare the photos at night :wave:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Abbil said:


> Wooow...this thread is really wonderful...Armenia is a country from which don't have much information and knowledge, and it's a pity because have a very original architecture and culture...well I wish that in the next years Armenia and the Caucasus in general will be more famous and popular in the rest of the world...
> 
> and a lot of thanks Ortega Galatian and Artavadz for showing us that amazing pics!


Thanks for your informative comments Abbil.

Traditional Armenian architecture, developed early into the middle ages, is largely inspired by Greek and Roman architecture.Composed almost entirely of stone, usually volcanic tufa or Basalt.
The Caucasus is one of the most linguistically and culturally diverse regions on earth.
Thanks again to you


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

东方丹东;32524676 said:


> beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Traditional Armenian architecture, developed early into the middle ages, is largely inspired by Greek and Roman architecture.


That's exactly what I thought when I first saw these ^^ buildings. I've been to Rome, and although I've never been to Greece, I instantly recognised the Roman/Greek influence here. I've only ever seen Greek architecture in books/tv, but it's still very recognisable. 

Many thanks, Ortega-Galatian :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> really sorry
> 
> Thanks for the nice comment Parisian Girl .


U welcome! And that's cool though, no worries. 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> Really to be seen where one of Armenia .
> 
> for you I will prepare the photos at night :wave:


How very kind!   

Don't go out of your way for me though, we _must_ keep the balance of equality for ALL here, or we could end up with a good old fashioned riot on our hands all because of favouritism for little ol' me! :lol:


----------



## Doukan

Parisian Girl said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I first saw these ^^ buildings. I've been to Rome, and although I've never been to Greece, I instantly recognised the Roman/Greek influence here. I've only ever seen Greek architecture in books/tv, but it's still very recognisable.
> 
> Many thanks, Ortega-Galatian :cheers:


hahah wtf. when he talked about the influence of greco-roman architecture on Armenian, he meant middle ages. the building you saw on the pic is brand NEW. it has nothing to do with architectural influence. they built these buildings everywhere now because they look nice.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Shapoor

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Would love to be a resident in those apartment blocks up there. I could watch football matches from my window 

Do you know the capacity of the stadium?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Shapoor said:


> Would love to be a resident in those apartment blocks up there. I could watch football matches from my window
> 
> Do you know the capacity of the stadium?


Absolutely right,they must be lucky for living there 

Hrazdan Stadium built in 1972.The stadium is able to host around 55,000 after the most recent reconstruction in 2008.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ This is an amazing structure!  Would love to know it's true purpose? 




Ortega-Galatian said:


> Definitely you see Armenia .
> 
> I want a house in Armenia :cheers:


I'm sure you will get it too!  

That area around the stadium looks like a really nice place to live actually. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The structure is amazing indeed


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ This is an amazing structure!  Would love to know it's true purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will get it too!
> 
> That area around the stadium looks like a really nice place to live actually. :cheers:


I do not know exactly ,but I know symbols.In Armenia have there is a lot monuments.

goes to the stadium next to the river Hrazdan the same river and the name of the stadium


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The structure is amazing indeed


Thank you Chiristos


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## alitezar

^^ Beautiful set Ortega


----------



## christos-greece

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thanks Christos here is our republic square .


It is beautiful square Ortega...


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

alitezar said:


> ^^ Beautiful set Ortega



Thank you Alitezar


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> It is beautiful square Ortega...



σε ευχαριστώ Χριστός :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> I do not know exactly ,but I know symbols.In Armenia have there is a lot monuments.
> 
> goes to the stadium next to the river Hrazdan the same river and the name of the stadium


That's cool, thx. :cheers:

I can see that there are so many amazing monuments and old stone structures in Armenia...just wonderful. 

Did u guys see that GIANT spider? Aahhhhh!!! :runaway:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> That's cool, thx. :cheers:
> 
> I can see that there are so many amazing monuments and old stone structures in Armenia...just wonderful.
> 
> Did u guys see that GIANT spider? Aahhhhh!!! :runaway:


Thanks again Parisian Girl 

no fear it just only metal :cheers1:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thanks again Parisian Girl
> 
> no fear it just *only metal* :cheers1:



Whew, thank heavens for that! I thought there for a minute that Armenia was being overrun by monsters and I would never be able to get in! :lol: 











I'll bet Christos wishes he was in Armenia right now huh?! Surrounded by all of these ^^ beautiful girls?!  :lol::lol: 

I do like what they're wearing though, their dresses are gorgeous! They all look very elegant.  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian Girl said:


> I'll bet Christos wishes he was in Armenia right now huh?! Surrounded by all of these ^^ beautiful girls?!  :lol::lol:


:yes:


----------



## Mariam-Prague

There are some very beautiful pictures here, these are some that I took, as I can't find a Yerevan category in the Urban Showcase forum.

Sorry about the size and quality...facebook grr.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Whew, thank heavens for that! I thought there for a minute that Armenia was being overrun by monsters and I would never be able to get in! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet Christos wishes he was in Armenia right now huh?! Surrounded by all of these ^^ beautiful girls?!  :lol::lol:
> 
> I do like what they're wearing though, their dresses are gorgeous! They all look very elegant.  :cheers:


 Parisian Girl, Chiristos he know a fine palate


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Thanks for your comments Mariam-Prague.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

christos-greece said:


> :yes:


That's what I thought! kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ WOW!! What an incredible looking monument/temple! :cheers1: 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> Parisian Girl, Chiristos he know a fine palate


I have no doubt about that, Ortega-Galatian


----------



## Parisian Girl

Hi Mariam-Prague, welcome to the forum! 

Thx for the great pics also :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ WOW!! What an incredible looking monument/temple! :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt about that, Ortega-Galatian


Yes The temple was constructed in the 1st century by the King Tiridates
for Armenian mother-goddess. Anahit ( Greek Artemis).

I'm absolutely sure


----------



## iyliania

sorry, i speak english very bad:nuts:
a beauty =) will have to necessarily go and feel the atmosphere of your old country


----------



## archimonde

> Yes The temple was constructed in the 1st century by the King Tiridates
> for Armenian mother-goddess. Anahit ( Greek Artemis).
> 
> I'm absolutely sure


For more informations you can see here:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garni
And If you speak French of course. 

Thanks for the beatiful pics Ortega-Galatian.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

iyliania said:


> sorry, i speak english very bad:nuts:
> a beauty =) will have to necessarily go and feel the atmosphere of your old country


 You are welcome iyliania 
Not problem your English is not bad .
very true ,The oldest historical monuments and structures from the most expensive


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

archimonde said:


> For more informations you can see here:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garni
> And If you speak French of course.
> 
> Thanks for the beatiful pics Ortega-Galatian.




Thanks for comments and help archimonde


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Yes The temple was constructed in the 1st century by the King Tiridates
> for Armenian mother-goddess. Anahit ( Greek Artemis).
> 
> I'm absolutely sure


Wow, Ist century!:uh: I'm very impressed by that! Thx for the info:cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, Ist century!:uh: I'm very impressed by that! Thx for the info:cheers1:


Thanks for your interestkay:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ WOW!!! :applause: Unbelievable photos! Thank you very much, Ortega-Galatian.

Some of the best photos I've ever seen here! Breathtaking beauty....:drool:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ WOW!!! :applause: Unbelievable photos! Thank you very much, Ortega-Galatian.
> 
> Some of the best photos I've ever seen here! Breathtaking beauty....:drool:


Thank you very much Parisian Girl  synthesis of architecture and nature the churches :angel:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thank you very much Parisian Girl  synthesis of architecture and nature the churches :angel:


Indeed. Great work! kay:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Indeed. Great work! kay:


Thanks Parisian Girl


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Ortega-Galatian

xopen_france said:


> Shat urax em, vor misht taza nkarneres teradrum, ayo mikic'ch shpotva


Hayastanatsner chen ouzoumen ayspesi kordz yev ays ngarner amen turistneri ngarnere.
Թուրքեր եւ Ազերիներ աւելի լաւ աշխադումեն.
Հայաստան շատ ախադ, եւ շատ պոքր երկիրե.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thanks for your fine comments Parisian Girl.
> 
> Yerevan, modern buildings, wide boulevards and parks with a typical Soviet city.Yerevan city founded in the shadow of Ararat .
> 
> The principal symbol of Yerevan is Mount Ararat .
> 
> Ark of Noah on Mount Ararat.:cheers1:


You're very welcome, Ortega-Galatian  Great info! Armenia it would appear is full of wonderful monuments, landmarks and places of great interest. :cheers:










^^ Hammer and Sycle. I'm wondering just how prevalent these symbols are in Armenia today?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> You're very welcome, Ortega-Galatian  Great info! Armenia it would appear is full of wonderful monuments, landmarks and places of great interest. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Hammer and Sycle. I'm wondering just how prevalent these symbols are in Armenia today?


Thanks for your interest Parisian Girl 
in Armenia Czarist and Soviet-period buildings have been demolished and replaced with new buildings. but always such important symbols are protected.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thanks for your interest Parisian Girl
> in Armenia Czarist and Soviet-period buildings have been demolished and replaced with new buildings. but always such important symbols are protected.


Well, that's very interesting to know. I'm learning more and more all the time here. Thx, Ortega  [your _first_ name, right?]

Great update! :cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Well, that's very interesting to know. I'm learning more and more all the time here. Thx, Ortega  [your _first_ name, right?]
> 
> Great update! :cheers1:


You are right Parisian Girl.

It is easy to learn but it is difficult to remember .


The Galatians were in their origin a part of the great Celtic people.
The fate of the Galatian people is a subject of some uncertainty, but they seem ultimately to have been absorbed into the Greek-speaking populations of west-central Anatolia.

My family was come from Turkey, after the Armenian Genocide.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

xopen_france said:


> shat a poxve [email protected],yes verchi angam 2003 tvin em yerel hayastanum, vopshé poxvela


Ayo Hayastan hima aveli shat 
siroun kaghake ,payts noren shat makur che!


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Glendale Hills Building 2 in «33 Region»


----------



## AnadoluErmeni

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Hayastanatsner chen ouzoumen ayspesi kordz yev ays ngarner amen turistneri ngarnere.
> Թուրքեր եւ Ազերիներ աւելի լաւ աշխադումեն.
> Հայաստան շատ ախադ, եւ շատ պոքր երկիրե.


LoL Ortega.... Haystansinere hech kordz guzen....Gout oudeli guzen... hno:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> You are right Parisian Girl.
> 
> It is easy to learn but it is difficult to remember .
> 
> 
> The Galatians were in their origin a part of the great Celtic people.
> The fate of the Galatian people is a subject of some uncertainty, but they seem ultimately to have been absorbed into the Greek-speaking populations of west-central Anatolia.
> 
> My family was come from Turkey, after the Armenian Genocide.


True. I've always noticed that for the most part, from people that I meet and speak with in conversation anyway only tend to retain those things that they love in life, those things that they may feel are of real personal importance to them...in their lives, and that they sometimes allow those "lesser" things to simply slip away from them...gradually...and unintentionally too I may add. 

Fascinating family history, Ortega. I just love history and genealogy! It's extremely interesting for me! It's very important to know who we really are and where we come from. 

Thx for all the new pix and info! :cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

AnadoluErmeni said:


> LoL Ortega.... Haystansinere hech kordz guzen....Gout oudeli guzen... hno:





Հայաստանի մեջ երեք բան ունի "մաֆիա խըմել եւ բար" հարուստներ կնելեն անտալիա .

յողովուրդ աբրել Ծիկաների նման.

Inchi hamar tzer anune Anadolu Ermeni'e?
Anadolu Ermeni turkerene ,ays forumi mej menag dzer anune turkenerene.
Yes mishd asumem, Bolsohayer yev Hayastanatsiner shat miyayiden.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> True. I've always noticed that for the most part, from people that I meet and speak with in conversation anyway only tend to retain those things that they love in life, those things that they may feel are of real personal importance to them...in their lives, and that they sometimes allow those "lesser" things to simply slip away from them...gradually...and unintentionally too I may add.
> 
> Fascinating family history, Ortega. I just love history and genealogy! It's extremely interesting for me! It's very important to know who we really are and where we come from.
> 
> Thx for all the new pix and info! :cheers1:


Yes Parisian Girl ,I agree you, has a word "if you do not know you self ,others do not recognize you".:cheers:

Paris and London I visited Paris twice and only once London.I went to London for the millennium,it was foggy weather ,But still I remember .
well.
you're welcome!
:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## eL yOrSh

wow, amazing pics


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Yes Parisian Girl ,I agree you, has a word "if you do not know you self ,others do not recognize you".:cheers:
> 
> Paris and London I visited Paris twice and only once London.I went to London for the millennium,it was foggy weather ,But still I remember .
> well.
> you're welcome!
> :cheers:


Yes, one must speak from the heart or one only truly fools themselves...and no one else.  

Hope you enjoyed your time in Paris, Ortega.  Glorious in ALL weather, if I may say so myself!?  Yeah, it's usually pretty dull and cloudy in London, but that's Europe in general though, the weather is unpredictable. Looking forward to the summer and the sun finally coming out! LOL  

Thx :cheers1:


----------



## alitezar

Lovely updates Ortega


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Love this shot! Such a great view...with the mountains in the distance! :cheers1:


----------



## Edlaut

I was testing my new FujiFilm Finepix S1000 just outside of our office 
Part of Koryun Street


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful updated pics :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

eL yOrSh said:


> wow, amazing pics



Thanks el yOrSh .


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, one must speak from the heart or one only truly fools themselves...and no one else.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your time in Paris, Ortega.  Glorious in ALL weather, if I may say so myself!?  Yeah, it's usually pretty dull and cloudy in London, but that's Europe in general though, the weather is unpredictable. Looking forward to the summer and the sun finally coming out! LOL
> 
> Thx :cheers1:


Absolutely Parisian Girl ,every place is a good side and bad side have.I love Paris more.The streets of the big places very beautiful.London was cold dark and foggy but the architecture is very nice.I want to come again to France, maybe one or two years later.:cheers1::cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

alitezar said:


> Lovely updates Ortega




Thank you dear Alitezar


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Love this shot! Such a great view...with the mountains in the distance! :cheers1:


Thanks Parisian Girl.
Before I have been talking about these montain Mount Ararat :cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Edlaut said:


> I was testing my new FujiFilm Finepix S1000 just outside of our office
> Part of Koryun Street



Really thank you Edlaut for your help .Same you live in Armenia,More pixkay::cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful updated pics :cheers:


Again thank you Christos


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Wow, beautiful colours in this greenery here and wonderfully manicured also. 



Ortega-Galatian said:


> Absolutely Parisian Girl ,every place is a good side and bad side have.I love Paris more.The streets of the big places very beautiful.London was cold dark and foggy but the architecture is very nice.I want to come again to France, maybe one or two years later.:cheers1::cheers:


Thx, happy to hear you love Paris. You'll always be very welcome there, of course, Ortega.  I've always loved to walk round Paris in the morning time most of all for some reason...I think it's just that smell of the bakers hard at work producing their bread, etc, and that smell of coffee in the air...you just sit down, relax and enjoy your surroundings and conversation.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thanks Parisian Girl.
> Before I have been talking about these montain Mount Ararat :cheers1:


Look forward to seeing Mount Ararat some day.  :cheers1:


----------



## Edlaut

Thanks, Ortega ) Btw, where are those beautiful landscapes on page 15 located? I didn't recognize the churches also


----------



## Edlaut

Sevan Peninsula view from the boat (my own pic)


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Wow, beautiful colours in this greenery here and wonderfully manicured also.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, happy to hear you love Paris. You'll always be very welcome there, of course, Ortega.  I've always loved to walk round Paris in the morning time most of all for some reason...I think it's just that smell of the bakers hard at work producing their bread, etc, and that smell of coffee in the air...you just sit down, relax and enjoy your surroundings and conversation.


Paris itself headed per is a beauty .the first time I visited Pere-Lachaise.
We are always looking for something authentic to modernity.
"La Baguette Francaise" c'est bonne vraiment 
for some magnificent structures, 
Some of the romantic atmosphere, 
for whom the life-style ..
Paris always remains a beautiful city.:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Look forward to seeing Mount Ararat some day.  :cheers1:


I hope one day you see Mount Ararat:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Edlaut said:


> Sevan Peninsula view from the boat (my own pic)



It's beautiful photo of Lake Sevan .thank you again Edlaut.:cheers:

you can look here too ^^


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33500276#post33500276


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## christos-greece

Night life is also nice in Yerevan


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Edlaut

Thanks, Ortega 




























images by Manvel Tadevosyan


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Edlaut said:


> Thanks, Ortega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images by Manvel Tadevosyan


Really beautiful pictures Edlaut .

god bless your hands.:cheers:


----------



## Shapoor

^^ Tsitsernakaberd, Armenian genocide memorial


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you, Ortega!
> 
> Great thread, as I've mentioned before, so much I've learned about Armenia, a country relatively unknown to me before [in terms of the real culture, architecture, and the people I mean], so big thanks and I really appreciate all the photos and info. :cheers:


I Thanks for your interest Parisian Girl .

I am glad that there are good friends here in our midst.:cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Shapoor said:


> ^^ Tsitsernakaberd, Armenian genocide memorial


Thanks for Impormation Shapoor .


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Eternal flame.. ^^ Is this place a memorial to some event in history/war/unknown soldiers?
> 
> Wonderful photo..:cheers:


Yes, here the Armenian Genocide Memorial.Tsitsernakaberd (Swallow’s Fortress) complex was built in 1965 after the 50 years of the tragic.:fiddle:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Shapoor said:


> ^^ Tsitsernakaberd, Armenian genocide memorial


Thank you, Shapoor


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Beautiful photo....very moving indeed. [post 452]


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> I Thanks for your interest Parisian Girl .
> 
> I am glad that there are good friends here in our midst.:cheers1:


That's fine, I have very inquisitive nature, and I am very eager to learn new things all the time. The subject of Armenia is fascinating for me. 

Yes, good friends and good heart here, Ortega. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Yes, here the Armenian Genocide Memorial.Tsitsernakaberd (Swallow’s Fortress) complex was built in 1965 after the 50 years of the tragic.:fiddle:


hno: I have not heard of this tragic event, but I will research it very soon.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

:cheers1:


Parisian Girl said:


> That's fine, I have very inquisitive nature, and I am very eager to learn new things all the time. The subject of Armenia is fascinating for me.
> 
> Yes, good friends and good heart here, Ortega. :cheers:


In fact, I have shown the pictures of little Armenia .in Turkey before 1915 we have over 2.500 churches.Maybe one day I will tell you.:cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> hno: I have not heard of this tragic event, but I will research it very soon.


Every day we think and never forgotten.>(


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

From Flickr


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

Wonderful pics, Ortega!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Every day we think and never forgotten.>(


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> :cheers1:
> 
> In fact, I have shown the pictures of little Armenia .in Turkey before 1915 we have over 2.500 churches.Maybe one day I will tell you.:cheers1:


Wow, look forward to that!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> From Flickr


All your photos are amazing, Ortega, it's hard to pick just one out they are that good, but must say, I love this one...so dreamy and I just want to walk there.. :cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, look forward to that!


Yes I have a very topic previously archived


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> All your photos are amazing, Ortega, it's hard to pick just one out they are that good, but must say, I love this one...so dreamy and I just want to walk there.. :cheers1:


Thank you ParisianGirl  Armenia and considered as the original homeland of Armenians. The terrain is mostly mountainous, with fast flowing rivers and few forests. The climate is highland continental, which means that the country is subjected to hot summers and cold winters. The land rises to 4090 metres .:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Wonderful pics, Ortega!


Thank you Maxim Prokopenko .


----------



## Metsada

Parisian Girl said:


> hno: I have not heard of this tragic event, but I will research it very soon.


It's a highly politicized issue and not officially recognized.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

*VARTEVAR*

Vartavar (also known as Vardevar or Vardavar, Armenian: Վարդավար or Վարդնար) is a festival in Armenia where people of all ages drench each other with water. Its name is a derivative from “vard” in Armenian, which stands for “rose” in English.


*Origin*
Although now a Christian tradition, Vardavar's history dates back to pagan times. The ancient festival is traditionally associated with the goddess Astghik, who was the goddess of water, beauty, love and fertility. The festivities associated with this religious observance of Astghik were named “Vartavar” because Armenians offered her roses as a celebration (“vart” means “rose” in Armenian), also releasing doves and sprinkling water on each other. Vartavar was celebrated during harvest time.


*The Festival*
Vardavar is currently celebrated 98 days (14 weeks) after Easter. During the day of Vardevar, people from a wide array of ages are allowed to douse strangers with water. It is common to see people pouring buckets of water from balconies on unsuspecting people walking below them. The festival is very popular among children as it is one day where they can get away with pulling pranks. It is also a means of refreshment on the usually hot and dry summer days of July.


----------



## alitezar

Wow lovely pix. I love water fights


----------



## christos-greece

Last pics are very nice  water fights are nice too


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

alitezar said:


> Wow lovely pix. I love water fights


Thank you for interest Alitezar


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

christos-greece said:


> Last pics are very nice  water fights are nice too


Thank you Christos


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## AnadoluErmeni

Ortega-Galatian said:


>



When I visited I was scared to go up as well..... : \ 

Ortega, any pictures of Yerevans night life? 
Clubs, Djs, Parties, Dancing?

Thanks for the beautiful pictures.... I can't wait to visit again.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

AnadoluErmeni said:


> When I visited I was scared to go up as well..... : \
> 
> Ortega, any pictures of Yerevans night life?
> Clubs, Djs, Parties, Dancing?
> 
> Thanks for the beautiful pictures.... I can't wait to visit again.


Thanks for your comments Anadolu Ermeni 

Yes ladders is not large.I have Yerevan night pictures ,I’ll be uploading pictures .:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Yes I have a very topic previously archived


Cool..


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thank you ParisianGirl  Armenia and considered as the original homeland of Armenians. The terrain is mostly mountainous, with fast flowing rivers and few forests. The climate is highland continental, which means that the country is subjected to hot summers and cold winters. The land rises to 4090 metres .:cheers:


Welcome, Ortega  

Wow, 4090 metres huh, that's good to know. I suppose being cold in winter and hot in summer is the best way to have it right?! Proper seasons...the way it's meant to be I guess. :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Metsada said:


> It's a highly politicized issue and not officially recognized.


Thx, Metsada :cheers1:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


^^ Beautiful church.. I just love the stonework here, it's so pretty and it blends in perfectly with the mountain behind. :cheers1:

Many thx for all those great night time/club photos also, Ortega


----------



## AnadoluErmeni

Nice ..... I'm glad to see a country so spiritual and rooted in tradition also having an active urban night life.

My last trip to Armenia I did alot of sight seeing and had the pleasure of visiting most of the major historical sites (Geghard and matendaran was my favourite) but im excited to say my next trip will be all about experiencing the daily and NIGHTLY life of Yerevan.

:cheers::banana::banana::cheers:

Parisian girl are you familiar with Tecktronik? apparantly its a dance style from France.... the fashion of it is a bit different for me, but the music and dancing is great!


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> Welcome, Ortega
> 
> Wow, 4090 metres huh, that's good to know. I suppose being cold in winter and hot in summer is the best way to have it right?! Proper seasons...the way it's meant to be I guess. :cheers:


Yes Parisian Girl,summers are hot and dry, while winters are cold.June and July may more ideal.:angel:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Beautiful church.. I just love the stonework here, it's so pretty and it blends in perfectly with the mountain behind. :cheers1:
> 
> Many thx for all those great night time/club photos also, Ortega


Thank you Parisian Girl, Noravank (Armenian: Նորավանք, meaning new monastery) is a 13th century Armenian Apostolic Church monastery


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

AnadoluErmeni said:


> Nice ..... I'm glad to see a country so spiritual and rooted in tradition also having an active urban night life.
> 
> My last trip to Armenia I did alot of sight seeing and had the pleasure of visiting most of the major historical sites (Geghard and matendaran was my favourite) but im excited to say my next trip will be all about experiencing the daily and NIGHTLY life of Yerevan.
> 
> :cheers::banana::banana::cheers:
> 
> Parisian girl are you familiar with Tecktronik? apparantly its a dance style from France.... the fashion of it is a bit different for me, but the music and dancing is great!


Thank you for imformation Anadolu Ermeni I'm always waiting for you comments.^^:cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian




----------



## alitezar

Very nice updates


----------



## Ortega-Galatian

alitezar said:


> Very nice updates


Thank you Alitezar


----------



## FrancoAris

Thak you Christos and Chadoh


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Shezan

interesting architectures..


----------



## Gordion

FrancoAris said:


>



WOW! What a beautiful photo of mount Ararat, Turkish mountains, towering Erivan.


----------



## christos-greece

@FrancoAris: welcome and thanks for the new photos


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> @FrancoAris: welcome and thanks for the new photos


Thank you Christos


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Borisnifk

Those mountains above the city are stunning!


----------



## FrancoAris

Borisnifk said:


> Those mountains above the city are stunning!


Yes Borisnifk this mountains is called "Ararat". Mount Ararat in Judeo-Christian tradition is associated with the "Mountains of Ararat" where according to the book of Genesis, Noah's ark came to rest. It also plays a significant role in Armenian nationalism and irredentism.


----------



## Parisian Girl

These pics are so cool! Very picturesque city indeed. Looks like a great place to live or visit for a vacation. :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Gordion said:


> WOW! What a beautiful photo of mount Ararat, Turkish mountains, towering Erivan.


Well ofcourse it's Turkish now. Thousands were killed in order to take this mountain away from Armenia.


----------



## FrancoAris

Thank you for your comment Parisian girl and Imperfect Ending.:cheers1:


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

Another gorgeous photo...


>


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Another gorgeous photo...


Yes Christos night and Ararat.


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> I noticed that few of the new buildings (examble in the panoramic photo above) are not completed yet. They are u/c or unfortunately are on hold?


Ok Christos you say for the Northern Avenue is open to the public. It’s a pedestrian street with shops, restaurants, office buildings, apartments, and condominiums. The parking for cars is below the street. Several access stairs are placed in the middle of the street.


----------



## FrancoAris

Paramaz Avedisian Building













Paramaz Avedisian Building


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris

Cascade Yerevan



























Erebouni Plaza











The Armenian Flag


----------



## Leigh

One thing I like the most about Yerevan is the amazing collection of sculpture artworks for everyone to enjoy.

Great pictures FrancoAris, please post more when you have time.


----------



## FrancoAris

Leigh said:


> One thing I like the most about Yerevan is the amazing collection of sculpture artworks for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> Great pictures FrancoAris, please post more when you have time.


Yes there are 800 statues in Yerevan.The Armenian art of stone carving realized on the façade of buildings in Yerevan has come from religious steles - cross-stones (khachkars) that are a unique phenomenon in World Art History. Khachkar is covered with a thin ornament with a gracefully decorated cross. 

Primarily, since the 5th century the cross-stones have symbolized Christian ideals. Gradually, the range of their usage widened. Preserving their religious meaning they were and are installed on different memorable occasions and as tomb monuments. 

There are reasons to think that the very khachkars, despite their limited abilities, have become the means of preservation and further development of Armenian cultural legacy. 

Thank you Leigh


----------



## FrancoAris

The Armenian Church Sourp Krikor Lousavorich













Yerevan 














Old Armenian Zaroastrian









































Armenian Genocide Memorial Yerevan














Genocide Memorial


----------



## 东方丹东

I love this city!


----------



## FrancoAris

东方丹东;48649331 said:


> I love this city!




:hug: Thank you .


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos of this city once again kay:


----------



## warden987

The city looks very nice and clean. I wonder where is that flower mosaic in those charming pictures shown above?


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos of this city once again kay:


Thanks so much for the comment and visiting Christos


----------



## FrancoAris

warden987 said:


> The city looks very nice and clean. I wonder where is that flower mosaic in those charming pictures shown above?


Thank you Warden987 ,Yes the Cascade is a huge white stairwell built into a Yerevan hillside in the 1970s, with water fountains running down them, all reminescent of a natural cascade in a river or stream. It connects the central district to Haghtanak Park and the Monument Neighborhood.


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## warden987

FrancoAris said:


> Thank you Warden987 ,Yes the Cascade is a huge white stairwell built into a Yerevan hillside in the 1970s, with water fountains running down them, all reminescent of a natural cascade in a river or stream. It connects the central district to Haghtanak Park and the Monument Neighborhood.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## FrancoAris

warden987 said:


> Thank you for the information.


Welcome Warden987


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

FrancoAris said:


> Ok Christos you say for the Northern Avenue is open to the public. It’s a pedestrian street with shops, restaurants, office buildings, apartments, and condominiums. The parking for cars is below the street. Several access stairs are placed in the middle of the street.


I know that particurarly area of Yerevan; actually a friend in my work is from there (Yerevan), thats why i know about that area... in the other hand there are few of those buildings uncompleted


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> I know that particurarly area of Yerevan; actually a friend in my work is from there (Yerevan), thats why i know about that area... in the other hand there are few of those buildings uncompleted


Christos,Specialists say that the offer of new apartments in Yerevan is growing by 20-30% per year.
After the collapse of the Soviet Union there weren't any new buildings and the demand for that product was growing. Mostly these apartments are sold to Diaspora Armenians, who are ready to pay big money to buy the apartments they like Besides that, he says that it is very important whether the apartment opens a view to the Ararat Mountain or not. This is what Diaspora Armenians care about and what makes the domestic businessmen make money. Even it is said that many Diaspora Armenians buy apartments in Yerevan due to the view to the mountain only. This view to the Ararat Mountain makes the prices of apartments high by 20%.


----------



## FrancoAris

The Mashtots Matenadaran, an Institute of Scientific Research on Ancient Manuscripts, named after the immortal creation of the Armenian alphabet in 405 and founder of the Armenian school Mesrop Mashtots is situated on one of the north-west scenic hills of Yerevan, the capital of Armenia. The collection of approximatly 17,000 manuscripts includes almost every sphere of Armenian ancient and medieval science and culture.


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## eL yOrSh

amazing pictures


----------



## alitezar

Lovely pix, I'm so glad this thread is live again


----------



## christos-greece

@FrancoAris: thanks for the info, and thanks for the updated photos...


----------



## FrancoAris

eL yOrSh said:


> amazing pictures


Thank you eL yOrSh


----------



## ZOHAR

nice pictures!


----------



## FrancoAris

alitezar said:


> Lovely pix, I'm so glad this thread is live again


*Thank you much Alitezar.This year my friend been in Armenia he said second language in Armenia was Persian language .*


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> @FrancoAris: thanks for the info, and thanks for the updated photos...


Absolument Christos


----------



## FrancoAris

ZOHAR said:


> nice pictures!


Thank you much ZOHAR


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, absolutely stunning photos! Loved all of them! Thanks for posting:cheers:

What I love about this city is that there are so many sculptures/statues/monuments, etc, around the city ... amazing numbers from what I see here. The designs/styles/techniques are so original and very unique also. Fantastic to see this kind of passion and pride from the people of this city. I also see many cranes throughout the city, so it's good indeed to see the progress. 

A beautiful culture..


----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning photos! Loved all of them! Thanks for posting:cheers:
> 
> What I love about this city is that there are so many sculptures/statues/monuments, etc, around the city ... amazing numbers from what I see here. The designs/styles/techniques are so original and very unique also. Fantastic to see this kind of passion and pride from the people of this city. I also see many cranes throughout the city, so it's good indeed to see the progress.
> 
> A beautiful culture..


I totally agree with you and welcome to Parisian Girl  thank you for visiting .


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## alejoaoa

Very nice city!


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, great photos as well


----------



## FrancoAris

alejoaoa said:


> Very nice city!


Thank you alejoaoa


----------



## FrancoAris

alejoaoa said:


> I'm loving the mix of arab and european influences in the architecture. BTW, just found out that armenian flag has the same colours than colombian flag


Yes you are right alejoaoa  because Armenia is Caucasus region of Eurasia. Situated at the juncture of Western Asia and Eastern Europe.

Contemporary Armenian architecture and the building of Yerevan are characterized by the wide use of natural stone mainly volcanic tuff with its106 colours and hues.

not only our flag alejoaoa Armenia is the capital of Quindío the same name of our country :cheers1:


----------



## FrancoAris

*Sport in Armenia*

A wide array of sports are played in Armenia, the most popular among them being wrestling, weightlifting, judo, football, chess, and boxing.[1]. Armenia's mountainous terrain provides great opportunities for the practice of sports like skiing and climbing. Being a landlocked country, water sports can only be practiced on lakes, notably Lake Sevan. Competitively, Armenia has been successful in chess, weightlifting and wrestling at the international level. Armenia is also an active member of the international sports community, with full membership in the Union of European Football Associations (UEFA) and International Ice Hockey Federation (IIHF). It also hosts the Pan-Armenian Games.





















Championship Nazik Avdalyan (69 kg) won gold medal at the World Weightlifting Championships in Goyang, South Korea.

Avdalyan lifted 119 kg in the snatch and 147 kg in the jerk. In all, she lifted 266 kg. 
In the team event, Armenia comes 3rd with 9 medals.

Armenia won the first gold medal after the Olympic Games of 2008.



































"King" Arthur Abraham (born on February 20, 1980 in Yerevan, Armenia) is an Armenian-German professional boxer residing in Berlin, Germany. He has been undefeated as IBF Middleweight World champion.












Fred Dikranian 























Sarkis Sarkissian Tennis
























David Nalbandian Tennis

























Juan Martin Berberian Rugby


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Yerevan, FrancoAris


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos of Yerevan, FrancoAris


Thank you much Christos


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Parisian Girl

FrancoAris said:


>


OMG look at that view! Those mountains are just spectacular! :uh: 

Another fantastic update! Excellent work, FrancoAris :cheers:


----------



## kuquito

magnificent details

Is that Mount Ararat at the back?


----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> OMG look at that view! Those mountains are just spectacular! :uh:
> 
> Another fantastic update! Excellent work, FrancoAris :cheers:


Thank you much Parisian Girl 
I also found a nice photo ruins of the Zvartnots Temple, 7th century.:cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris

kuquito said:


> magnificent details
> 
> Is that Mount Ararat at the back?


Thanks for comment Kuquito 

Yes Zvartnots Templeon the background of Mt. Ararat .


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Parisian Girl

FrancoAris said:


> Thank you much Parisian Girl
> I also found a nice photo ruins of the Zvartnots Temple, 7th century.:cheers:


Wow, those ruins are sensational! The stone work and carvings are truly magical. I hope to visit all of these beautiful places of Yerevan some day..

Again, thank you, FrancoAris, for showing us the beauty of this amazing country. :cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, those ruins are sensational! The stone work and carvings are truly magical. I hope to visit all of these beautiful places of Yerevan some day..
> 
> Again, thank you, FrancoAris, for showing us the beauty of this amazing country. :cheers:


Thank you very much Parisian Girl ,I also find very beautiful colors and exceptional glance in this separate factory.:cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## FrancoAris

Assurbanipal said:


> Great! 10/10!


Thank you Assurbanipal


----------



## eL yOrSh

wow very beautiful pictures, great update franco aris.


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris

eL yOrSh said:


> wow very beautiful pictures, great update franco aris.


Thank you very much eL yOrSh ^^


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## desertpunk

^^ Wonderful City!! ^^


----------



## fozzy

Nice looking city "quite surprising" better than i expected.


----------



## Edlaut

Some self made photos (November 2009). And sorry for being absent so long


----------



## FrancoAris

desertpunk said:


> ^^ Wonderful City!! ^^


Thank you desertpunk


----------



## FrancoAris

fozzy said:


> Nice looking city "quite surprising" better than i expected.


Thany you fozzy,Yerevan is a very old city, as it has the history of 2790 years.


----------



## FrancoAris

Edlaut said:


> Some self made photos (November 2009). And sorry for being absent so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Edlaut,Thank you so much for the pix


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Yerevan


----------



## Edlaut

Thank you too FrancoAris


----------



## alitezar

Lovely new updates


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great new updates! :cheers: Yerevan always looks amazing..


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates from Yerevan


Thank you Christos


----------



## FrancoAris

Edlaut said:


> Thank you too FrancoAris


Pari yegav noren ,shnorhagal em kes


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Parisian Girl

Merci beaucoup, FrancoAris. :cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Yerevan as well, FrancoAris


----------



## AnadoluErmeni

What a beautiful country God has given us!

Great pics again Franco-Aris.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos of Yerevan as well, FrancoAris


Thank you much Christos


----------



## FrancoAris

AnadoluErmeni said:


> What a beautiful country God has given us!
> 
> Great pics again Franco-Aris.


Thank you very much Anadolu-Ermeni


----------



## FrancoAris

Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos!


Thanks Chadoh


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Pegasusbsb27

It's always great to see History alive!


----------



## Rekarte

I really like Yerevan, mainly because of its architecture
Armenia also the girls are very beautiful


----------



## Edlaut

I have taken my friends from Argentina and Russia to the religious center of Armenia - town of Etchmiadzin last summer, and here's some small report  There are 4 major churches - Hripsime, Gayane, Shoghakat and the main Etchmiadzin Cathedral. We are starting from the Saint Hripsimé Church. The structure was completed in the year 618 AD.




























The view to Shoghakat from Hripsimé Church










The main Cathedral and its garden


----------



## Edlaut

The Church of Saint Gayane is a 7th century Armenian church. It was built by Catholicos Ezra in 630. Its design remains unchanged despite partial 17th century renovations of the dome and of some ceilings (Wiki-text)




























Very old cemetery under the apricot trees










And apricot trees


----------



## christos-greece

The Church of Saint Gayane its a really very nice by architecture view


----------



## Edlaut

christos-greece said:


> The Church of Saint Gayane its a really very nice by architecture view


Thank you, Christos. I do like it very much too...And the garden is very beautiful there


----------



## FrancoAris

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> It's always great to see History alive!


The history of the Armenian people is very long over 4000 years


----------



## FrancoAris

Rekarte said:


> I really like Yerevan, mainly because of its architecture
> Armenia also the girls are very beautiful


Rekarte,the appearance of Yerevan, its buildings and architectural forms are mainly the activity result of the great architect Alexander Tamanyan, the founder of contemporary Armenian architecture who worked out the general plan of the city


----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> Looks wonderful! Thanks for the new photos, FrancoAris :cheers:


Yes they are so nice Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Shezan

interesting place


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, fantastic new photos, FrancoAris. Good to see this thread is still going. It deserves that. I've seen some of these same locations so often that I feel like I really know them on a personal level now. Many thanks 


:cheers1:


----------



## ikops

These images capture a nice mood.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/4128135647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4404621298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/4143294016/


----------



## Cyberclubber

I do not see any future or ongoing projects, which is kind of of sad as Georgia and Azerbaijan are full of amazing projects, Baku is a bit over the my taste but for Asian style it will be something new. Georgia has amazing revamp of old city and other town like, signaji or something and Batumi .. I wish to see Armenia to be in same level soon as it looks much poorer country by developments and infrastructure ... will visit all 3 country soon, one thing i see on the reviews of world wide web : in Armenia i will have to bribe police and public sector admin, in Baku i will bribe everyone and Georgia has no such kinda level of coruption? is that true?


----------



## solchante

Artavazd said:


>


:drool:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/4125049679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3739042987/


----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, fantastic new photos, FrancoAris. Good to see this thread is still going. It deserves that. I've seen some of these same locations so often that I feel like I really know them on a personal level now. Many thanks
> 
> 
> :cheers1:


Thank you Parisian Girl I posted pictures of the city mixed with people and street life so you can experince it more fully.:cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris

ikops said:


> These images capture a nice mood.


Thanks Ikops


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/4125049679/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3739042987/


Thanks very much Christos


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome FrancoAris... one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/3276455234/


----------



## Mimino

Ortega-Galatian said:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6051/3571205739e0451f95eo.jpg[/img
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img]http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5517/pomegranates2.jpg



I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet, but all these girls are Georgian. The first picture (it's not showing up for some reason) of the girl with the blue thing wrapped around her face and last ones are from a dance company called "Sukhishvilebi". Here is a picture from their facebook fan page, uploaded by a fan: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sukhi...w=global&subj=205492947880&id=100000209501294

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sukhi...es/Sukhishvilebi/205492947880?v=photos&so=120 

Here are some pictures uploaded by Sukhishvilebi themselves on the fan page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sukhi...ef=ts#!/photo.php?pid=3304921&id=205492947880

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i...cbd9e#!/photo.php?pid=3107602&id=205492947880

The lady that you posted in the middle (with the red veil in front of her eyes) is a famous Georgian actress named Sofiko Chiaureli. That picture is taken from a movie called "The color of pomengranates", which is about the Armenian poet Sayat Nova, who lived in Tbilisi. 

Other than that, nice pictures. 
If you guys want to see more pictures of Sukhishvilebi, you can just search for them on facebook.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elmada/255746148/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

FrancoAris said:


>


Nice building being built back there


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/earthhour_global/4468693805/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4143605896/


----------



## Mimino

Cyberclubber said:


> I do not see any future or ongoing projects, which is kind of of sad as Georgia and Azerbaijan are full of amazing projects, Baku is a bit over the my taste but for Asian style it will be something new. Georgia has amazing revamp of old city and other town like, signaji or something and Batumi .. I wish to see Armenia to be in same level soon as it looks much poorer country by developments and infrastructure ... will visit all 3 country soon, one thing i see on the reviews of world wide web : in Armenia i will have to bribe police and public sector admin, in Baku i will bribe everyone and Georgia has no such kinda level of coruption? is that true?




I'm Georgian, and it is true that in Georgia there's not that kind of corruption, in fact, you can't bribe ANYONE in Georgia now- not traffic police, not judges, not border guards- in short, no one. In fact, you'll get into a lot of trouble with the law if you even try, since they take that stuff very seriously over there, and they'll get into a lot of trouble if they accept bribes, so corruption's very much under control. I've also heard that about Armenia and Azerbaijan, but I've never been to either of those countries so I can't say for sure.


----------



## FrancoAris

*ARARAT YEREVAN*


----------



## Parisian Girl

This last set of photos are just wonderful. Such incredible beauty. The city looks so calm and peaceful at night.. 

Many thanks for posting, FrancoAris


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> This last set of photos are just wonderful. Such incredible beauty. The city looks so calm and peaceful at night..
> 
> Many thanks for posting, FrancoAris


Thanks for your interest in usual Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice set of photos you found, FrancoAris :cheers:

A night view of Yerevan:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/3947256814/


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice set of photos you found, FrancoAris :cheers:
> 
> A night view of Yerevan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/3947256814/


Thank you Christos


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Parisian Girl

Always nice to see new photos here as they are always quite interesting. 

Many thanks  :cheers2:


----------



## ikops

What mountain is that in the distance?


----------



## Newropean

You mean this one:


FrancoAris said:


>


?

That's Mount Ararat. You know, the one from the Bible, with this Noah and his boat?

It is the highest mountain of Turkey (yes, Turkey is very close), with over 5100 metres height.


----------



## FrancoAris

Parisian Girl said:


> Always nice to see new photos here as they are always quite interesting.
> 
> Many thanks  :cheers2:


Parisian Girl,thank you very much for comment and thanks for visiitng the Yerevan thread.:cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris

Newropean said:


> You mean this one:
> ?
> 
> That's Mount Ararat. You know, the one from the Bible, with this Noah and his boat?
> 
> It is the highest mountain of Turkey (yes, Turkey is very close), with over 5100 metres height.


Than you for imformation Newropean :cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/4092246175/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/3947256814/in/photostream/


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really good, very nice photo-updates FrancoAris 


Night fountains:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4404621294/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4404621298/in/photostream/


----------



## manrush

Hands-down one of the most magnificient cities in the world.

Its reddish-stone architecture is one of a kind.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4477059578/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4476285143/in/photostream/


----------



## GIM

Nice town...I unknown this city!


----------



## Red Nova

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959927996/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959398789/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959376647/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959342377/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959944654/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959976478/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959407605/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959361355/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those photos are very nice as well


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos from Yerevan, FrancoAris


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos from Yerevan, FrancoAris


Thank you Christos :cheers:


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Leigh

Great updates again on this charming and lovely city, thanks again FrancoAris, and also thanks to Red Nova (and welcome to the forum). 

Is that building near the Hrazdan Stadium a hotel or residential apartments?


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful photos, FrancoAris :cheers: Always good to see new pics here! 




FrancoAris said:


>


^^ What's the old guy looking at?  Butt head!! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059259222/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5058646783/in/photostream/


----------



## CantabrianRed

*wow*

I realy liked theese new buildings in Erevan, they look modern and at the same time keep the tradition of the armenian architecture with its ethnical and soviet impact, that makes theese new streetes look posh and autentical, the city conserve its stile and culture.
Look at Baku, the new buildigs or have that international "modern" look (made of glass and concrete) that you can see at any big city in any country or they try to look like the tipical mediterranian buildings with some national aziri elements.
And in Erevan in general they try to go their own way and keep their national art at the architecture mixed with modern style, and gosh, how aincient is this country - it has already existed even before the Babilon, Greece and long before the Roman Empire.


----------



## Galandar

CantabrianRed said:


> Look at Baku, the new buildigs or have that international "modern" look (made of glass and concrete) that you can see at any big city in any country or they try to look like the tipical mediterranian buildings with some national aziri elements.


Oh, poor Baku, I wish it was like Yerevan :lol:


----------



## Koobideh

CantabrianRed said:


> I realy liked theese new buildings in Erevan, they look modern and at the same time keep the tradition of the armenian architecture with its ethnical and soviet impact, that makes theese new streetes look posh and autentical, the city conserve its stile and culture.
> Look at Baku, the new buildigs or have that international "modern" look (made of glass and concrete) that you can see at any big city in any country or they try to look like the tipical mediterranian buildings with some national aziri elements.
> And in Erevan in general they try to go their own way and keep their national art at the architecture mixed with modern style, and gosh, how aincient is this country - it has already existed even before the Babilon, Greece and long before the Roman Empire.


I don't think you've even seen Baku then.


----------



## CantabrianRed

Galandar said:


> Oh, poor Baku, I wish it was like Yerevan :lol:


Well, I only meant the architecture: the style, the composition, the manner to use the ethnical ornamentes. 
and yes, there are a lot more money and new projects in Baku but you know what? in Moscow there much more and look at it - even new expensive projects lack the originality and style.


----------



## emil_tdk

Galandar said:


> Oh, poor Baku, I wish it was like Yerevan :lol:


me too. i am jelaous about erevan..how ancient they are..they were there even before the babylon..
and for some reasons they could only build a little Erevan in 1000 years. :lol: i am impressed. Damn, i should move to Erevan and get real estate there..coz they are ancient. :banana:


----------



## Galandar

CantabrianRed said:


> Well, I only meant the architecture: the style, the composition, the manner to use the ethnical ornamentes.
> and yes, there are a lot more money and new projects in Baku but you know what? in Moscow there much more and look at it - even new expensive projects lack the originality and style.


Oh really? I think people in SSC think in a different way, check it here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169323


----------



## CantabrianRed

Galandar said:


> Oh really? I think people in SSC think in a different way, check it here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1169323


and what?

I don´t get it, just why in the thread about Erevan, we have to speak about how nice is Baku? We have a special thread of Baku, no?
It is like I would go to the thread of Baku or Madrid or London and would say: nah, Paris is better ... ?!?


----------



## Galandar

CantabrianRed said:


> and what?
> 
> I don´t get it, just why in the thread about Erevan, we have to speak about how nice is Baku? We have a special thread of Baku, no?
> It is like I would go to the thread of Baku or Madrid or London and would say: nah, Paris is better ... ?!?


Exactly, why have I started Baku topic in this thread? I will let you know why...

I am quoting you _"Look at Baku, the new buildigs or have that international "modern" look (made of glass and concrete) that you can see at any big city in any country or they try to look like the tipical mediterranian buildings with some national aziri elements"_ 

So look at yourself first before starting to blame anyone for doing anything


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan panorama (its little old but still very nice):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/3444237390/in/photostream/


----------



## Gordion

Baku is much beautiful city than Yerevan. Oil money is changing Baku very fast. Yeravan like Armania is landlocked and only beautiful view from Yeravan is the Turkish mountain Ararat. ( as seen on last photo )


----------



## Nightsky

Looks interesting, Jerevan is underrated.


----------



## CantabrianRed

Oh, please, yes the oil money do change Baku a lot and yes Baku has a very good infrastracture and a lot of new projects and blah, blah, blah.

But personally I prefer the architecture of the new central avenida of Yerevan to the one of Baku, just my personal opinion, still haven´t got why in the thread of EREVAN people from BAKU insist that we have to talk about BAKU ?!? 

well, anyhow


----------



## alieff

CantabrianRed said:


> Oh, please, yes the oil money do change Baku a lot and yes Baku has a very good infrastracture and a lot of new projects and blah, blah, blah.
> 
> But personally I prefer the architecture of the new central avenida of Yerevan to the one of Baku, just my personal opinion, still haven´t got why in the thread of EREVAN people from BAKU insist that we have to talk about BAKU ?!?
> 
> well, anyhow


so, why do you start comparing your lovely city with Baku then?! you start quoting about Baku and then say that why do ppl from Baku speak in the thread about Yerevan...:lol: anyway, Yerevan is nice, but Baku is better


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial photo of Yerevan:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arminenia/4852629517/in/photostream/


----------



## CantabrianRed

*ok*



alieff said:


> so, why do you start comparing your lovely city with Baku then?! you start quoting about Baku and then say that why do ppl from Baku speak in the thread about Yerevan...:lol: anyway, Yerevan is nice, but Baku is better


no, Alieff, I only started quoting about *the arquitecture* of the "modern buildings" in these two cities, and not about: what city is better, and how you prefer Baku and how people in CCs love Baku and so on, these themes you have started :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tbilisky

Hello friends. I can't understand why u Armenians and Azerbaijanians can't live without argues.. I think both Baku and Yerevan are very attractive cities.. one with modern rich architecture( the richest in the Caucasus) and the second with ancient soul and buildings which also is very attractive to the whole world. I think both of these cities and people in them are differently interesting and amazing..


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/4046843989/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/4046843963/in/photostream/


----------



## AnadoluErmeni

tbilisky said:


> Hello friends. I can't understand why u Armenians and Azerbaijanians can't live without argues.. I think both Baku and Yerevan are very attractive cities.. one with modern rich architecture( the richest in the Caucasus) and the second with ancient soul and buildings which also is very attractive to the whole world. I think both of these cities and people in them are differently interesting and amazing..


Ain't That the Truth! Thank you Tbilisky....


----------



## Leigh

^^

Well said, both of you. A lot of us far away are interested in both countries and their people. This great thread is back on the right track. 

Great photos as usual Christos.


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-allen/3768339726/in/photostream/


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/4046843989/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/4046843963/in/photostream/


Thank you Christos


----------



## FrancoAris

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-allen/3768339726/in/photostream/


Thank you very much Christos ^^


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## Edlaut

Amazing pictures! Should I live somewhere else, I would buy a tour to Armenia immediately


----------



## Baiba

Really cool! I didnt know that. I like really big zombies and PC games, there are really big monsters: http://zombcity.blogspot.com


----------



## Linguine

^^


nice pics.....especially the last one.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5112121128/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5112094804/in/photostream/


----------



## FrancoAris




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/5126094279/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seroujo/5112505053/in/photostream/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Glad to see that fashion there is not as gaudy as it is for Armenians here in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5128767370/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anii579/5188622625/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5112153956/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5111846548/in/photostream/


----------



## Arda_1923

Erivan Cumhuriyet Meydanı / Yerevan Republic Square by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by lloydgary, on Flickr


Yerevan by lloydgary, on Flickr


188 by Rasiermesser Kalle, on Flickr


----------



## aramatrcx

You have amazing city. I love it.
I am Turkish and i am learning Armanian Language and Culture. Does anyone know any language course in Yerevan?


----------



## noonghandi

it looks better everyday.


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan (Armenia) - Main square by Viktor Kaposi, on Flickr


Yerevan by night by Steven R M Cooper, on Flickr


Yerevan Night by Arman KUZEL, on Flickr


Yerevan Night by Arman KUZEL, on Flickr


----------



## Saro Papikyan

*Well done*

Guys, welldone! Hope you will update picks! I've got some new stuff , but Just learning how am I to post them


----------



## Saro Papikyan




----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan streets I by Cherished Jane, on Flickr


Yerevan streets II by Cherished Jane, on Flickr


2011-09-20 Armenia Yerevan main square by Travel With Olga, on Flickr


Republic Square , Yerevan by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr


----------



## Edlaut

No new photos here? ((


----------



## SnowMan

Nice city and looks greenery


----------



## nostalgy

http://krasivye-mesta.ru/erevan


----------



## nostalgy

http://airguide.livejournal.com/116921.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://fluger19.livejournal.com/232131.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://grishasergei.livejournal.com/109063.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://armenia-ru.livejournal.com/492540.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://uritsk.livejournal.com/92549.html


----------



## Plata

*Avenue Mashtots*


----------



## Plata

Republic Square


----------



## Plata

Cognac factory


----------



## Plata

Old buildings


----------



## Plata

David Sasuntsi Square


----------



## Plata

Consulado de la República del Uruguay en Erevan


----------



## Marco Polo

Handsome place.

Love the natural mountain setting. It look beautiful.


----------



## Plata

Women´s day in Yerevan


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Yerevan but please dont forget to post also the credits, sources of these photos you posted. Thanks


----------



## Plata

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Yerevan but please dont forget to post also the credits, sources of these photos you posted. Thanks



The pictures were published by the Armenian agency NEWS.am (http://news.am/eng/photos/session/201.html) dated 08.03.2015 
The pictures present the logo of the agency.


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan Cascade by Tovarish14, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by photojennic, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by photojennic, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by mortsan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

24 by Jerome Torossian design, on Flickr

41 by Jerome Torossian design, on Flickr

Republic Square by Dr. Harout, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by photojennic, on Flickr

A. Mantashev by Dr. Harout, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

*A monument to the children of the Siege of Leningrad has been opened in Yerevan*










Yerevan Mayor Taron Margaryan and the Governor of Saint Petersburg Georgi Poltavchenko were present at the opening of the monument to the children of the Siege of Leningrad in the Arabkir administrative district of Yerevan. Within the frames of the event in his greeting speech Saint Petersburg Governor Georgi Poltavchenko stressed that the monument presented by the northern capital of the RF is a special token of gratitude to Armenians for the care they showed to the children survived in the blockade of Leningrad and found a shelter in Armenia.
“We will never forget the warm attitude and care shown by Armenia to us giving a shelter to many children survived the blockade by miracle”, said the Governor of Saint Petersburg.
The honour of solemn opening of the monument in form of a woman and a child was given to the Mayor of Yerevan and to the Governor of Saint Petersburg. 

The sculptor of the monument is Vladislav Manachinski, architects are Anatoly Chernov and Lada Chernova.

Information and Public Relations Department
of the City Hall of Yereva










*Մայրաքաղաքում բացվել է պաշարված Լենինգրադի երեխաներին նվիրված հուշարձանը*

Երևանի քաղաքապետ Տարոն Մարգարյանը Սանկտ Պետերբուրգի նահանգապետ Գեորգի Պոլտավչենկոյի հետ միասին Երևանի Արաբկիր վարչական շրջանում ներկա է գտնվել պաշարված Լենինգրադի երեխաներին նվիրված հուշարձանի բացմանը: 

«Այս օրը ևս մեկ հրաշալի առիթ է` շնորհակալություն հայտնելու բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր հնարավորություն ընձեռեցին մեզ ապրելու խաղաղ երկնքի տակ, զարգացնելու մեր հարաբերությունները, ամրապնդելու երկու ժողովուրդների բարեկամությունը, որը դարերի պատմություն ունի: Սանկտ Պետերբուրգն իսկապես հարազատ քաղաք է դարձել հազարավոր հայերի համար, նույնը պետք է ասեմ նաև Հայաստանի, Երևանի մասին, որտեղ ևս հայերի կողքին ապրել ու ապրում են ռուսները՝ Հայաստանը համարելով իրենց հայրենիքը: Եվ մենք երբեք չենք մոռանա այն ջերմ վերաբերմունքն ու հոգատարությունը, որ ցուցաբերեց Հայաստանը՝ ապաստան տալով բլոկադայից հրաշքով փրկված շատ երեխաների»,- ընդգծել է Սանկտ Պետերբուրգի նահանգապետը: 

Կնոջ և երեխայի կերպարով քանդակի հանդիսավոր բացման պատիվը վերապահվել է Երևանի քաղաքապետին ու Սանկտ Պետերբուրգի նահանգապետին: 
Հուշարձանի քանդակագործն է Վլադիսլավ Մանաչինսկին, ճարտարապետները` Անատոլի Չերնովն ու Լադա Չերնովան:


----------



## SnowMan

................


----------



## Plata

Armenian National Assembly Speaker Galust Sahakyan on Wednesday received outgoing Japanese Ambassador Chikahito Harada.
Thanking for the reception, Chikahito Harada emphasized the successes during three and a half years and praised the role of the National Assembly in the development of Armenian-Japanese relations. He noted that he will personally take part in the planting ceremony of the Japanese cherry trees, sakuras, in the National Assembly Park and expressed hope that it will symbolize the longevity of the two peoples’ friendship.


----------



## christos-greece

Republic Square, Yerevan, Armenia by Bob Koss, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Untitled by Ani Melikyan / Անի Մելիքյան, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

*The new cinema opened in Yerevan*


----------



## Plata




----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Tufenkian Historic Yerevan Hotel by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

Yotnaghbyur by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

Balconies by Håkon Vestli, on Flickr

24 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## Plata




----------



## christos-greece

Musical by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

Amiryan Str. by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

The Museum Building by Mustafa Mohsin, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Morten Oddvik, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## Plata




----------



## Plata




----------



## christos-greece

The city culture of cycling by Wandelion, on Flickr

24 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Amiryan Str. by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

DSC07627 by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

Armenia by Jonathan George, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## jio1992

Sooo beautiful, interesting and picturesque city. Good luck from Georgia! Would be nice to spend weekends there!


----------



## Plata

Dear jio 1992,

Yes, Yerevan and Tbilisi are very beautiful, interesting, picturesque and unusual cities, they have their own "face". One picture more.
Good luck to Georgia.


----------



## christos-greece

Hello Yerevan by Rabirius, on Flickr

Sharing Secrets by Natalia, on Flickr

Morning view of Yerevan by Wandelion, on Flickr

24 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

Blessing of the Holy Chrism at the Mother See of Holy Etchmiadzin, which occurs once every 7 years.


----------



## Plata

Tumanyan street. Yerevan


----------



## Plata

Մինչ Ամառային օլիմպիական խաղեր (Ռիո 2016) մնաց ընդամենը 97 օր


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Use English please


----------



## christos-greece

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

Balconies by Håkon Vestli, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

France Square (1) by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

The Street Music's Day was organized in Yerevan for the first time by the initiative of Lithuanian Embassy in Armenia with the assistance of Yerevan Municipality.


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Some of these images remind me of Paris or Rome


----------



## Plata

The international festival "The world and pleasure to children " in Yerevan.










http://www.golosarmenii.am/article/41208/


----------



## christos-greece

Sharing Secrets by Natalia, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan by night by AKBlunt, on Flickr

20178 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

IMG_8125 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## christos-greece

20160902-_D8H9009 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9021 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

22438 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## Plata

Անտուն կենդանիների խնդիրներին նվիրված ակցիա 

Аction dedicated to the problem of stray animals in Yerevan

Акция посвященная проблемам бездомных животных в Eреване


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan metro (2) by Dmitry Karyshev, on Flickr

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

41 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

The "Moscow" cinema in the downtown Yerevan by DmitMF, on Flickr

1 by Anastasia Keltea, on Flickr

Untitled by Birthright Armenia, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by gastownchef, on Flickr

Easter in Armenia by a.rey, on Flickr

Art by Isai Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## Plata

Հնաոճ մեքենաների ցուցադրություն Էրեբունի-Երևան 2798 տոնակատարության շրջանակում
Yerevan retro cars exhibition in the frames of Erebuni-Yerevan 2798 celebrations 
Показ ретро-автомобилей в рамках празднования «Эребуни-Ереван 2798»


----------



## christos-greece

Republic Square by Tim Chong, on Flickr

St Gregory the Illuminator Cathedral by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Yerevan city and Ararat Mountain by Alexanyan, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr

Yerevan by Davide Landolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hello Yerevan by Rabirius, on Flickr

Yerevan by Night by Olof Senestam, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Sunrise in Yerevan by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr

22724 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

Raining in Yerevan


----------



## SutroTower

Looks lovely thanks for sharing,definitively a place worth visiting


----------



## Plata

The-E-Vid said:


> Looks lovely thanks for sharing,definitively a place worth visiting


Welcome!


----------



## christos-greece

Ararat mountain, Yerevan, Armenia by Dan Poz, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

1 by Anastasia Keltea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1409_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnE_137 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Savenko, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnF_124 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnC_192 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_057 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr

Yerevan market, Armenia by phudd23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

park your car in Yerevan by Vinzent, on Flickr

DSC09371 by Henk Broidioi, on Flickr

IMG_7077 by George Yakovlev, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_019 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_175 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Interesting thing, there are more pictures from Yerevan here than in Armenia Forum :lol:


----------



## Plata




----------



## christos-greece

Musical by Dr. Harout, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade by Tovarish14, on Flickr

Hot Dog by Dr. Harout, on Flickr

Armenia by wharfrat1579, on Flickr

Yerevan street life by mripp, on Flickr

P1050443 by atrotwood, on Flickr

Yerevan by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

*Ձմեռային էքստրիմ. Ծաղկաձոր
*Tsakhkadzor: Winter extreme*


















*


----------



## christos-greece

Republic Square, Yerevan, Armenia by Bob Koss, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Musical by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Morten Oddvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

22438 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## Plata




----------



## Plata

Yerevan downtown


----------



## christos-greece

Mt. Ararat by Kristiina Aksberg, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnC_193 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

armenia_yerevan_hraparak_hayk_barseghyans-wallpaper-3840x2160 by yudistira al faruq, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

Other picture of Yerevan downtown


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03_cityscape_Erevan-Ararat by Yan Linn, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

22438 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr

Armenia by Jonathan George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Yerevan #Armenia #Ереван #Армения by Grant Amiryan, on Flickr

Yerevan. Armenia by Alexey Ohrim, on Flickr

Mother Armenia Statue by Aero Travel, on Flickr

Yerevan Central Train & Bus station by Aero Travel, on Flickr

Armenia, Yerevan by vladik vladikov, on Flickr

Armenia, Yerevan by vladik vladikov, on Flickr

Armenia, Yerevan by vladik vladikov, on Flickr

armenia_yerevan_building_hayk_barseghyans-wallpaper-1920x1080 by Tuan Hoang, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

#Yerevan #Armenia #Ереван #Армения by Grant Amiryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016 by Tsovinar Martirosyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2

christos-greece said:


> Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr
> 
> :nuts::nuts:Super!


----------



## LION PITER

BEE2 said:


> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr
> 
> :nuts::nuts:Super!
Click to expand...


----------



## LION PITER

почему такая неухоженность возле домов?..прошло после постройки не мало времени!


----------



## christos-greece

A Street In Yerevan Armenia by Alex Erkiletian, on Flickr

a street from Yerevan,Armenia by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Yerevan by AHarutyunyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Street of Yerevan by Ting Chen, on Flickr

Yerevan by Kaptan Jungteerapanich, on Flickr

Northern Avenue at rainy day by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Yerevan by Dana, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

_MS06573.jpg by Martin Steinborn, on Flickr

Yerevan by Cédric Charest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@LION PITER: *Use English only*


----------



## Plata

International Jazz Day is celebrated in Yerevan


----------



## LION PITER

Plata said:


> International Jazz Day is celebrated in Yerevan


!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

*It´s my life*










By Arsen Sargsyan. News.am


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8102 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

IMG_8064 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

IMG_8032 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

IMG_8072 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

IMG_8073 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

IMG_6256 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

IMG_6265 by Elena Karmanova, on Flickr

#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Lilianna Hakhverdyan, on Flickr

Street #Abovyan , #Yerevan by Victoria Galstyan, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

water fountain in Yerevan, Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

KFC in front of a residential building in Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

drying clothes in a residential area in Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Modern development in Armenia's capital Yerevan by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

IMG_2211_web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ararat by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr

View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan by night by AKBlunt, on Flickr

20178 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

IMG_8125 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9009 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9021 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

22438 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

Armenia Trip by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

IMG_4706 by ELI A, on Flickr


----------



## Plata

World Music Day in Yerevan


----------



## Plata

British Defense Ministry Salamanca band's and British Army trumpeters' concert in Yerevan


----------



## christos-greece

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

park your car in Yerevan by Vinzent, on Flickr

DSC09371 by Henk Broidioi, on Flickr

IMG_7077 by George Yakovlev, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_019 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_175 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Young lady is thinking by Asper D, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Republic Square by Tim Chong, on Flickr

St Gregory the Illuminator Cathedral by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Yerevan city and Ararat Mountain by Alexanyan, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Clay Gilliland, on Flickr

Yerevan by Davide Landolfi, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Northern Avenue - V by Richard Tanton, on Flickr

Yerevan by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Yerevan (Armenia) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Morten Oddvik, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Armenia by Jonathan George, on Flickr

Mist(erious) Mountain by Natalia, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan by night by AKBlunt, on Flickr

20178 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

IMG_8125 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

Yerevan metro (2) by Dmitry Karyshev, on Flickr

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

41 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

The "Moscow" cinema in the downtown Yerevan by DmitMF, on Flickr

Young lady is thinking by Asper D, on Flickr

0-0 by Yan Linn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by AHarutyunyan, on Flickr

Street of Yerevan by Ting Chen, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Yerevan by Cédric Charest, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr

Street #Abovyan , #Yerevan by Victoria Galstyan, on Flickr

Modern development in Armenia's capital Yerevan by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

20160902-_D8H9029 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Armenia by Jonathan George, on Flickr

Yerevan by Night by Olof Senestam, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

Yerevan by night by AKBlunt, on Flickr

Easter in Armenia by a.rey, on Flickr

Northern Avenue at rainy day by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Yerevan by Dana, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

water fountain in Yerevan, Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Urban Rewal by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

DSC_3365 by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

History Museum Of Armenia by cowyeow, on Flickr

Republic Square, Yerevan by David Jones, on Flickr

Alexander Tamanyan Statue, Yerevan city planner by JRope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan by Cédric Charest, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan by Davide Landolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1409_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnE_137 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Savenko, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnF_124 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnC_192 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_057 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Republic Square, Yerevan, Armenia by Bob Koss, on Flickr


Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Musical by Dr. Harout Tanielian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan Cascade by Tovarish14, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Yerevan (Armenia) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Yerevan by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

pedestrians by Razmik Zackaryan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan 5 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 4 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 3 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 2 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Ереван - Площадь Республики by Kirill Klementiev, on Flickr

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_134 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Colors... by Alexanyan, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_088 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Balloons by Setareh Malekzadeh, on Flickr

Girl in hat. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1409_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnE_137 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Savenko, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnF_124 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnC_192 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_057 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade by Tovarish14, on Flickr

Hot Dog by Dr. Harout, on Flickr

Armenia by wharfrat1579, on Flickr

Yerevan street life by mripp, on Flickr

P1050443 by atrotwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Birthright Armenia, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jason smart, on Flickr

00 by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Modern Development In Armenia's capital Yerevan - [4576 x 3031] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

Armenia by AHarutyunyan, on Flickr

Dark Flowers by Isai Contreras, on Flickr

Fisheye View, Black & White street pictrure, Yerevan, Armenia by Photographer in Batumi, on Flickr

Rachel above Yerevan, Armenia by Ross & Rachel, on Flickr

Northern avenue (2) by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr

_DSC7872.jpg by guatayaba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Street In Yerevan Armenia by Alex Erkiletian, on Flickr

Yerevan by AHarutyunyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Street of Yerevan by Ting Chen, on Flickr

Yerevan by Kaptan Jungteerapanich, on Flickr

Northern Avenue at rainy day by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Yerevan by Dana, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

_MS06573.jpg by Martin Steinborn, on Flickr

Yerevan by Cédric Charest, on Flickr

*** by Lilianna Hakhverdyan, on Flickr

IMG_2211_web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan Cascade by Tovarish14, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Yerevan (Armenia) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Yerevan by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

#07 by Lilianna Hakhverdyan, on Flickr

#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr

*** by Lilianna Hakhverdyan, on Flickr

Streets of Yerevan by deduke78, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1409_DxO by Luc Banville-Acard, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_057 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_019 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_017 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_014 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_013 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Up in the air by alex tarverdi, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

3-1 by Yan Linn, on Flickr

Two for me... Republic Square, Yerevan, Armenia. Street Photography Real People Yerevan Armenia by David Symonds, on Flickr

Streets of Yerevan by deduke78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

A new park in downtown Yerevan by John Winder, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Republic Square at Night by cowyeow, on Flickr

Pink felsite stone wall, Aparan, Armenia by John Winder, on Flickr

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Girl in hat. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_134 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_095 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_099 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_102 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_103 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_105 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HAY16_YrvnD_019 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Morten Oddvik, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Armenia by Jonathan George, on Flickr

#Yerevan #Armenia #Ереван #Армения by Grant Amiryan, on Flickr

armenia_yerevan_hraparak_hayk_barseghyans-wallpaper-3840x2160 by yudistira al faruq, on Flickr

Yerevan. Armenia by Alexey Ohrim, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HAY16_YrvnE_137 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_019 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Yerevan by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

#Yerevan #Armenia #Ереван #Армения by Grant Amiryan, on Flickr

Yerevan. Armenia by Alexey Ohrim, on Flickr

Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Lilianna Hakhverdyan, on Flickr

Street #Abovyan , #Yerevan by Victoria Galstyan, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

water fountain in Yerevan, Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

KFC in front of a residential building in Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

drying clothes in a residential area in Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Modern development in Armenia's capital Yerevan by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

IMG_2211_web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ереван - Площадь Республики by Kirill Klementiev, on Flickr

underpass by overthemoon, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Republic Square at Night by cowyeow, on Flickr

Don't get lost by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

IMG_20190427_182615_9 by Victor Dulepov, on Flickr

IMG_20190427_182605_8 by Victor Dulepov, on Flickr

IMG_20190427_182557_4 by Victor Dulepov, on Flickr

IMG_20190427_182548_5 by Victor Dulepov, on Flickr

IMG_20190427_182021_2 by Victor Dulepov, on Flickr

P7120101 by Jan Höll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sketching en plein air, Abovyan Street, Yerevan by John Winder, on Flickr

street by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Yerevan (Armenia) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Yerevan by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

pedestrians by Razmik Zackaryan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan is fully ready for Xmas 2020 by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Republic Square by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Christmas Tree at square by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Christmas Tree - Central Yerevan, Armenia by Kel Squire, on Flickr

The main Christmas Tree of Armenia on Republic Square of Yerevan (22.12.2014) by Royalisimus 2018, on Flickr

Republic Square by night by Alexanyan, on Flickr

New Year Decoration by Alexanyan, on Flickr

New Year Decoration by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Christmas Lights on Northern Ave by Roberto Gonzalez, on Flickr

City train by Bayandur Pogosyan, on Flickr

0R7A6395 by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

Edison lamps for the festeve season by Bayandur Pogosyan, on Flickr

Happy people, Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan 16 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 15 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 13 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 12 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 14 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 9 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Yerevan 10 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

Republic Square at Night by cowyeow, on Flickr

Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade by cowyeow, on Flickr

EU4Energy Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

ArmeniaYerevanAtNight040 by tjabeljan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_014 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Statue in Yerevan by Charles Roffey, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

IMG_4081 by ELI A, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr

Untitled by Birthright Armenia, on Flickr

Long exposure of Yerevan by Tomáš Gál, on Flickr

Dark Flowers by Isai Contreras, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Rachel above Yerevan, Armenia by Ross & Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Untitled by Ani Melikyan / Անի Մելիքյան, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Moscow Cinema, Yerevan at night by hovo hanragitakan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan by Jelger, on Flickr

P7120029 by Jan Höll, on Flickr

Jerevan by Irene, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia, April 2018 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan (Armenia) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armênia by Transmundi Operadora, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_013 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Aventue in central Yerevan by Timon91, on Flickr

Opera House, Yerevan, Armenia by Victoria Galstyan, on Flickr

pedestrians by Razmik Zackaryan, on Flickr

Improving public transport for millions of people by European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ереван - Площадь Республики by Kirill Klementiev, on Flickr

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

IMG_2611 by Maria Bolshakova, on Flickr

Yerevan by Jelger, on Flickr

Jerevan by Irene, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

Yerevan-Armenia by GLOBETROTTERS, on Flickr

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1229 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1028 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Urban Rewal by cowyeow, on Flickr

Citadel by cowyeow, on Flickr

Moscow Cinema by cowyeow, on Flickr

Beautyland by cowyeow, on Flickr

Old Fruit Lady by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Taylor Mc, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Taylor Mc, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Taylor Mc, on Flickr

Stop? by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

P7120101 by Jan Höll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnB_057 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan-035.jpg by Sark Derderian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

water fountain in Yerevan, Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1153 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1229 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cascade at night, Yerevan / գիշերային Կասկադ, Երևան by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Apartment Laundry by cowyeow, on Flickr

Republic Square by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade by cowyeow, on Flickr

Citadel by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yard by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yerevan (Armenia) by MyCaucasus Travel, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Kim L, on Flickr

Watching and working. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

In the streets of Yerevan by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr

View of Yerevan by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In and around downtown #Yerevan by Seán Alexander, on Flickr

Victory Bridge Yerevan / Ararat Brandy by Jelger, on Flickr

IMG_2495 by Maria Bolshakova, on Flickr

P7120029 by Jan Höll, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Up in the air by alex tarverdi, on Flickr

Yerevan by Davide Landolfi, on Flickr

Vallankumous by Anssi Lauri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_019 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Ryan Echevarria, on Flickr

water fountain in Yerevan, Armenia by Ralf Steinberger, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

IMG_4081 by ELI A, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnF_039 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Untitled by Eugene Savenko, on Flickr

Yerevan drama.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr

IMG_0975 by Jason Harris, on Flickr

_DSC7872.jpg by guatayaba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1229 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

A new park in downtown Yerevan by John Winder, on Flickr

Saint Gregory The Illuminator Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Mother Armenia, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

HAY19_YV2_094 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Yerevan Railway Station by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Cascade Complex by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Yerevan Opera House and downtown by JRope, on Flickr

untitled by Przemyslaw Rybinski, on Flickr

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Armenië048 by Freek Geldof, on Flickr

Mount Ararat on the Armenia Skyline II Yerevan - Armenia by CK NG, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Smile to Life by Առնո Հովհաննիսյան, on Flickr

2019-10-18-0030.jpg by inky from the tape, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walk through time by Tiigra, on Flickr

Street chess by Tiigra, on Flickr

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1028 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

Republic Square at Night by cowyeow, on Flickr

Urban Rewal by cowyeow, on Flickr

Citadel by cowyeow, on Flickr

Apartment Laundry by cowyeow, on Flickr

Republic Square by cowyeow, on Flickr

Moscow Cinema by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yerevan (Armenia) by MyCaucasus Travel, on Flickr

Watching and working. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Дети by Kirill Klementiev, on Flickr

1707509a by Bogdan Szadowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Northern Avenue, Yerevan, Armenia - August 2017 by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

untitled by Przemyslaw Rybinski, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia - August 2017 by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr

Yerevan Railway Station by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Yerevan Railway Station by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Yerevan Railway Station by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Yerevan Railway Station by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Yerevan Railway Station by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Tbilisi to Yerevan by Rail Explorer, on Flickr

Saint Gregory The Illuminator Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Yerevan by Andre Schoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by T L, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Michael Chow, on Flickr

revolution 020518 by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

Proshyan Street by Michael Chow, on Flickr

Yerevan by Dana, on Flickr

Yerevan by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

Yerevan by Ian Whitelaw, on Flickr

Rue Koryun by Clément Girardot, on Flickr

Long approach by Simon Varwell, on Flickr

Yerevan by little_details, on Flickr

Night street scene by Michael Chow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

armenia by Shaira Parilla, on Flickr

Republic Square of Yerevan by Lilit Syunetsi, on Flickr

Cascade Complex by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Dancing Fountain by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Republic Square by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

IMG_6429 by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

New Year Night by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

1 by Anastasia Keltea, on Flickr

Yerevan cityscape, Armenia. View from hill by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

Blue - Yerevan, Armenia by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr CamelKW *​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr CamelKW *​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr CamelKW *​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr CamelKW *​


----------



## christos-greece

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Cascade Complex by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Saint Gregory The Illuminator Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Saint Gregory The Illuminator Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Saint Gregory The Illuminator Cathedral, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Holy Mother of God Kathoghike Church &amp; Saint Anna Church, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Holy Mother of God Kathoghike Church &amp; Saint Anna Church, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

city by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Flower tent. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Yerevan city center, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Swan Lake, 04.09.2013. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1153 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

A new park in downtown Yerevan by John Winder, on Flickr

Climbing the Cascade by JRope, on Flickr

Armenia03_8981 by sbamueller, on Flickr

Yerevan May 2009 by katine, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by DmitMF, on Flickr

2 Yerevan - The Cascade by Zambezi2008, on Flickr

Երևան | Ереван | Yerevan by E. van M., on Flickr

Yerevan - &quot;Cascade Complex&quot; by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Chicken Lady by cowyeow, on Flickr

Yerevan by Romet Liivamägi, on Flickr

Yerevan (2) by Jim Hart, on Flickr

The three graces by Catherine OLIVIER, on Flickr

1707509a by Bogdan Szadowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RJS6091 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS6090 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS6089 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS6084 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS6082 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS6079 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

2017Cities_City_Yerevan_on_the_background_of_Mount_Ararat_112169_ by Denis Sokolov, on Flickr

Republic Square by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Citadel by cowyeow, on Flickr

Mother Armenia, Yerevan, Armenia by Feng Wei, on Flickr

#Երևանի գիշերներում by Կօֆէ, on Flickr

0R7A6365 by EU NEIGHBOURS east in photos, on Flickr

0R7A6361 by EU NEIGHBOURS east in photos, on Flickr

0R7A6395 by EU NEIGHBOURS east in photos, on Flickr

Sketching en plein air, Abovyan Street, Yerevan by John Winder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by Alexey Bahmetyev, on Flickr

Yerevan by Kaptan Jungteerapanich, on Flickr

Yerevan by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

City Center, Yerevan, Armenia by Tigran Ghardashyan, on Flickr

Yerevan by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr

Yerevan (2) by Jim Hart, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Yerevan 9 by Helen, on Flickr

Yerevan by Jongwon Lee, on Flickr

In the streets of Yerevan by Dr. Matthias Ripp, on Flickr

Armenian Ham by cowyeow, on Flickr

67 - last days of autumn by Irina D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Dresses Presentation by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1028 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

Cascade Complex by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

The Cascade, Yerevan, Armenia by Richard E. Aranosian Jr., on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade-Armenia by hamid-golpesar, on Flickr

Yerevan Opera House and downtown by JRope, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

View of downtown Yerevan by Thor, on Flickr

_RJS6084 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Cascade by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

City View by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr

USLGPSEA - Union of the Yerevan City Hall Employees, Armenia 2 by Public Services, on Flickr

Fisheye View, Black &amp; White street pictrure, Yerevan, Armenia by Sam Sarkisyan, on Flickr

Yerevan by N3T_W4RR10R, on Flickr

Happy people, Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by shushanika, on Flickr

Yerevan by Jongwon Lee, on Flickr

Yerevan by iain taylor, on Flickr

Yerevan by Kaptan Jungteerapanich, on Flickr

yerevan, armenia by Andrey, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The view of Yerevan and Mt Ararat by ducatst2, on Flickr

Mount Ararat on the Armenia Skyline II Yerevan - Armenia by CK NG, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Ararat by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Davtashen Bridge by David_EA, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia / Երեւան by Seroujo, on Flickr

Yerevan Armenia by Soup s Kotom, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Smile to Life by Առնո Հովհաննիսյան, on Flickr

One of My Unique Friends by Առնո Հովհաննիսյան, on Flickr

City train by Bayandur Pogosyan, on Flickr

Yerevan 10 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr

City View by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by AHarutyunyan, on Flickr

yerevan-city by Mariam Ugrekhelidze, on Flickr

yerevan by GFDRR / World Bank Disaster Risk Management (DRM), on Flickr

Armenia, Yerevan by Tamara Areshian, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Yerevan by katine, on Flickr

republic square by Karen Manukyan, on Flickr

DSC_0444 by Karen Manukyan, on Flickr

DSCF6835 by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr

Untitled by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr

Միրզ by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr

That view, again: Yerevan, Armenia by Tigran Ghardashyan, on Flickr

Yerevan by Rish Zukashee, on Flickr

Yerevan drama.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr

_DSC7872.jpg by guatayaba, on Flickr

Armenia - relax in piazza dell&#x27;Opera, Yerevan by Greta Sclaunich, on Flickr

Yerevan by Sara Burghoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_014 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Statue in Yerevan by Charles Roffey, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

IMG_4081 by ELI A, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr

Untitled by Birthright Armenia, on Flickr

Long exposure of Yerevan by Tomáš Gál, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Rachel above Yerevan, Armenia by Ross & Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr

Yerevan by Elena, on Flickr

Yerevan by Kaptan Jungteerapanich, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Yerevan by iain taylor, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

YEREVAN CITY by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Yerevan - &quot;Cascade Complex&quot; by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Yerevan 10 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade-Armenia by hamid-golpesar, on Flickr

Yerevan by night. Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr

Republic Square Yerevan by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan 2800th Anniversary Park by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan 2017 by Tuti S, on Flickr

Throwing water is so much fun by CharlesFred, on Flickr

Girl in hat. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr

Yerevan street life by Dr. Matthias Ripp, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Yerevan by Nikita Ivanov, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan by iain taylor, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Year Night by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by Kaptan Jungteerapanich, on Flickr

Untitled by pirindao, on Flickr

Republic Square by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Walk through time by Tiigra, on Flickr

0R7A6336 by EU NEIGHBOURS east in photos, on Flickr

0R7A6429 by EU NEIGHBOURS east in photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Year Night by Hayk Sanamyan, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anne Onimous, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Joe Nazarian, on Flickr

Armenia, Yerevan by Tamara Areshian, on Flickr

IZh 412 by Kim L, on Flickr

Armenian Architecture by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Michael Chow, on Flickr

Republic Square by night by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

revolution 220418 by Sona Manukyan, on Flickr

Republic Square by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Merry Christmas by Alexanyan, on Flickr

Luces de Yerevan by carlos perez, on Flickr

GAZ Volga 21 by Kim L, on Flickr

Rue Koryun by Clément Girardot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

YEREVAN &amp; ARMENIA WOMEN by Kim Lau, on Flickr

Armenia by Jonathan George, on Flickr

Yerevan by Night by Olof Senestam, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Downtown Yerevan by Jenni Fuchs, on Flickr

Yerevan by night by AKBlunt, on Flickr

Northern Avenue at rainy day by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Ian Cady, on Flickr

#street #bw #oneplus3photography #snapseed #yerevan #armenia by Suren Madoyan, on Flickr

Untitled by benoît, on Flickr

Group of Women performing traditional Armenian Dance at Cascade Complex, Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

armenian girls by MichaEli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0028 Armenia Yerevan Cascade &amp; Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr

La-Lada-di-Ramada by Ludovic, on Flickr

Vernissage market by Ludovic, on Flickr

Republic Square by Ludovic, on Flickr

Waiting for Charles Aznavour by Ludovic, on Flickr

The city of Yerevan from Victory Park by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

The Patio of Cascade Yerevan by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

355_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr

227_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr

226_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr

2019-10-18-0030.jpg by inky from the tape, on Flickr

271_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1229 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

&quot;Desert &amp; Rocks&quot; by Movses Safaryan, on Flickr

Pink City by Movses Safaryan, on Flickr

0033Armenia Yerevan Cascade &amp; Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0028 Armenia Yerevan Cascade &amp; Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0029 Armenia Yerevan Cascade &amp; Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0018 Armenia Yerevan Matenadaran Museum Outside by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0009 Armenia Yerevan Architecture Opera house by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0012 Armenia Yerevan Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0027 Armenia Yerevan People by jos stouffs, on Flickr

Comparing the greatness by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr

319_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr

226_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr

271_Yerevan_20150530 by Varan Media, on Flickr

The Yerevan Cascade by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Yerevan by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Yerevan by Isidro López-Arcos, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0100 Armenia Yerevan Republic square by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0102 Armenia Yerevan Republic square by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0101 Armenia Yerevan Republic square by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0105 Armenia Yerevan Republic square by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0106 Armenia Yerevan Republic square by jos stouffs, on Flickr

0109 Armenia Yerevan Cascade & Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr

DSC_0271-01 by likamccuntz, on Flickr

Rugs, dog and chat at the market by Ludovic, on Flickr

NY Cosmic Party in Yerevan by Global Technology Consultancy, on Flickr

0027 Armenia Yerevan People by jos stouffs, on Flickr

013.Republic square - Marriot hotel by Massimo Capodicasa, on Flickr

Nuné by Arsineh Valladian, on Flickr

Face à face - Arménie, 2016. by . kanak, on Flickr

Republic Square by Ludovic, on Flickr

_QWZ5087 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Walk through time by Tigra K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan 10 by Petr Melnikov, on Flickr

Yerevan - "Cascade Complex" by Zygmunt Borowski, on Flickr

Yerevan Cascade-Armenia by hamid-golpesar, on Flickr

YEREVAN CITY by Lea_from_Armenia, on Flickr

Cascade by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Yerevan 2800th Anniversary Park by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Yerevan 2800th Anniversary Park by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Savaklar Cd. by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Celebration/Dancing statue by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Yerevan-Armenia by Tuti S, on Flickr

Yerevan 2017 by Tuti S, on Flickr

Yerevan by Marc Cooper, on Flickr

Girl in hat. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Asya Pavlova, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Yerevan by Jelger Groeneveld, on Flickr

Building on Amirian Street in Yerevan by Paul Chibeba, on Flickr

HAY16_YrvnD_014 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr

Statue in Yerevan by Charles Roffey, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Germán Sánchez Díaz, on Flickr

Getting around Armenia by EU Neighbours East in photos, on Flickr

IMG_4081 by ELI A, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr

Untitled by Birthright Armenia, on Flickr

Long exposure of Yerevan by Tomáš Gál, on Flickr

Dark Flowers by Isai Contreras, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr

Rachel above Yerevan, Armenia by Ross & Rachel, on Flickr


----------

